# Evaluating Pm935tv



## Alan H. (Nov 21, 2016)

I am evaluating the PM935TV mill for purchase and looking for feedback on the machine from owners here.

What were the deciding factors that caused you to buy it?  Did it arrive in one piece and undamaged?   Have you been satisfied with its performance?  Did the quality and fit and finish meet your expectations?  How is the documentation that you received with it?  Would you buy it again?


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 21, 2016)

I have the TS (step pulley), but it is basically the same machine except that I use a VFD for variable speed instead of the belt/pulley arrangement in the variable's head.

I have wanted a small knee mill for a while, and intended to wait until I retired to get it. But...Matt made me a great deal on one so I pulled the trigger prematurely. Mine arrived in perfect condition. The fit and finish on this mill is very good. This is the first machine that I have bought new that didn't need anything other than cleaning and adjusting. And I usually tweak everything I own...

After cleaning the table, I hit it lightly with a chunk of neverdull and now I get a fair amount of glare from the table from time to time, depending on how I'm standing in front of the mill. Annoying, but it is kinda cool at the same time. 

Documentation on these is limited at best. I hear Matt is working on manuals, and I have already downloaded the one for my 1340GT, so I'm 'assuming' it is in the works. But if you know anything about BPs or similar mills, it's basically the same machine in a slightly smaller package. And if you really run into trouble, there are a bunch of owners here who are more than willing to help. Just ask.

Would I buy it again? In a heartbeat.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 21, 2016)

My 935TV arrived in one piece, no damage, no marks on it.  Superb packing job and a very heavy duty crate. 

Note that I picked it up from the shipping terminal myself with a rented drop deck trailer (Sunbelt, an awesome trailer.  My road would never get an 18 wheeler into it, and I am convinced that 95% of the damage that occurs in shipment happens in the last 10 miles, when machines are loaded on nearly empty trucks driving down residential streets.







Fit and finish looks great.  I bought it because I wanted a quality machine, and I was tired of the fit and finish I had seen in the run of the mill chinese machines.  Also, I liked the size, because it has a smaller footprint than a full size Bridgeport, but still has all of the features and capabilities.

I bought the 3 phase version of the 935TV, because I wanted the electronic braking function of the VFD when securing power, and 3 phase + VFD was the same price as single phase + VFD.


----------



## MonkMan (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you see this review by zmotorsports on you tube? This helped me make my selection.

PM 935TV Review



zmotorsports


----------



## Ironken (Nov 22, 2016)

tmarks11 said:


> My 935TV arrived in one piece, no damage, no marks on it.  Superb packing job and a very heavy duty crate.
> 
> Note that I picked it up from the shipping terminal myself with a rented drop deck trailer (Sunbelt, an awesome trailer.  My road would never get an 18 wheeler into it, and I am convinced that 95% of the damage that occurs in shipment happens in the last 10 miles, when machines are loaded on nearly empty trucks driving down residential streets.
> 
> ...



I rented that exact trailer from Sunbelt to pick up my mill. A dropdeck trailer is the way to go! I rolled the shop crane right onto the deck and plucked it right off.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 22, 2016)

MonkMan said:


> Did you see this review by zmotorsports on you tube? This helped me make my selection.
> 
> PM 935TV Review
> 
> ...


I did and it catalyzed me moving my target up from a benchmill.  What's another $2k?  A thousand here, a thousand there, and pretty soon you get into some real money! 

Seriously, it is a great video.  He also did a great one on the 1340GT lathe which I have already ordered and it should be here tomorrow.  Those take a lot of effort to make and edit.  Both his videos pushed me further into the "studies" and were very informative.   Mike has been extremely helpful to me in my evaluations via messaging and I really appreciate his hard work on the videos.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 23, 2016)

Good choice on your decision.  After over 2-years now with both PM machines I can still say I am very satisfied with them.  The main reason I went with the PM935TV vs. a 9x49 or larger is due to space limitations and being only a 2/3 body size yet have a full featured BP head was what sold me on it.  I had originally ordered a PM932PDG from Matt but after much contemplation and my wonderful wife helping me, I decided to upgrade to what I really wanted, a 2/3 size knee mill.

It was a great choice and the mill still functions perfectly and I expect it to for many, many years.  The only thing now is I am moving from my current home and shop to a new home where I will be building a much larger shop so I probably could have gotten away with a larger mill but this 9x35 does everything I need it to so I won't be replacing it, probably ever.

Mike.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Nov 23, 2016)

H&A said:


> I am evaluating the PM935TV mill for purchase and looking for feedback on the machine from owners here.
> 
> What were the deciding factors that caused you to buy it?  Did it arrive in one piece and undamaged?   Have you been satisfied with its performance?  Did the quality and fit and finish meet your expectations?  How is the documentation that you received with it?  Would you buy it again?


 It is a fine machine. All motions are very smooth and the machine is tight, very rigid. I have the 935 TV, the variable speed is pretty simple and VERY convenient, 70-4200 Rpm is nice. I had a chinese RF45 type bench mill before, rigidity, quality, fit and finish is on another level with this Taiwan knee mill and worth the extra $ . Also, the 935 nice if you're in a smaller shop, it's about 2/3 size of a full bridgeport with all the functionality . A regular 2 ton engine hoist lifts it no prob extended out to the 1 ton position. It has a nice lifting point on it but be aware that when you lift it, it is a little front heavy, I used an extra strap to offset that imbalance and lift it level off the pallet. The main factor in buying it was rigidity. While my china bench mill was pretty good, there was a little bit of normal deflection in the quill, and a tiny bit in the column which was apparent when boring, especially in steel. This 935 is dead solid rigid and im happy. The machine arrived exactly on the day i requested, lift gate guy rolled it right into my shop. The only cons I could list with this machine are: 1)The ball on the end of the quill hand lever and Hi/Lo speed range levers are plastic, they loosened up...need to find or make metal ones. Not sure why they did this when everything else is "over the top" solid heavy polished chrome. Not a big deal.         2) Documentation, you get a pamphlet with little info . I'm sure many here have years experience around mills but this is my first knee mill. I just think if you spend 6-7 thou on a machine, a very detailed operating, service and parts manual should come with it.  My $7K dirtbikes come with manuals that tell you how to maintain it and parts breakdown. Every piece of $2K-$4K music equipment I own always comes with detailed manuals. My TIG and my MIG machine both came with a detailed manual, parts breakdown, how to troubleshoot problems .  And the bikes, the music equip, the welders all have even more detailed info avail online ...so if you don't know how to do something, have probs, need parts, want to do maintenance, its available and simple .   With that said, I would definitely recommend this machine. I am very happy with it and Matt always gets back to you with questions.  When I was looking at the 935 , wrmiller and ztmotorsports were very helpful giving me input on their 935 .  On a side note, I have a Homge HAV6-8 vise and a 10" vertex rotary table, I use them both on the 935 but I think a shorter 6"x6" vise (or less) would be a better fit ...and an 8" rotary table would also be a better fit.  
Good luck with whatever you get !


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 23, 2016)

What Subwayrocket said...  

I have a Kurt 5" vise w/oversized jaws (got lucky, as these aren't made anymore) and a 8" rotary table and would say that these are about perfect for me on this size mill table.


----------

